
Show HN: UIBox – A Curated HTML, CSS, JS UI Component Library - bgdam
http://www.uibox.in
======
bgdam
Hi guys, this is a project I've been working on for sometime now. The
rationale behind this has been explained on the blog at
[http://www.uibox.in/blog/the-whys-and-whats-of-
uibox](http://www.uibox.in/blog/the-whys-and-whats-of-uibox).

Please please provide your feedback. This is just the initial version. Your
suggestions will be taken into account to determine future features. So please
review.

And don't forget to signup for notifications and a beta invite when I get
around to implementing user accounts.

~~~
lazyjones
It would be helpful if dependencies like jQuery were visible on the category
(tag search result) pages.

~~~
bgdam
Good idea. I was thinking of implementing something like where you could
filter search results by dependency, but for now simply displaying the
dependencies would work. Thanks!

------
nickjackson
I am pretty happy with this component registry...
[https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components](https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components).

It also has a build tool written in node.js,
[http://github.com/component/component](http://github.com/component/component)
and has quite a large community surrounding it now.

------
uptown
Anybody got a good date-range selector? jQuery is fine - just need an elegant
way to choose a start and end-date of a date-range, and everything I've found
has had some type of flaw.

~~~
bgdam
You're looking for jQRangeSlider
([http://www.uibox.in/item/179](http://www.uibox.in/item/179))

~~~
bargl
If you know a max and min start date the jQRangeSlider is awesome.

For our application we need more flexibility (i.e. no fixed start and end, and
we don't support mobile) so this is more what we'd be using
[http://www.uibox.in/item/31](http://www.uibox.in/item/31). Click the range
tab and you'll see some of the awesomeness.

~~~
uptown
That looks like a great fit for what I'm building. I'll have to see what I can
do about modifying it for mobile. Thanks.

------
gprasanth
Nice. I like the idea of curation by the people.

This one's good as well:
[http://iwantaneff.in/repo/](http://iwantaneff.in/repo/)

------
wyantb
Nifty. I've got a suggestion for the visualization category:
[http://nvd3.org/](http://nvd3.org/)

~~~
bgdam
Will add it in the next content update. Thanks!

------
TallboyOne
Also good: [http://pineapple.io/tags/all](http://pineapple.io/tags/all)

------
pessimizer
You've spelled calendar "calender." It's the same in the blog entry.

~~~
bgdam
Oops. Will correct it ASAP. Thanks for letting me know.

------
electic
I like unheap.com as well.

~~~
bgdam
Thanks, I haven't heard of unheap.com. But it looks like its mostly for jquery
plugins. UIBox is meant to be much more general purpose.

------
oxalo
How does licensing work with this?

~~~
bgdam
UIBox simply links to the original site for the plugin. As such we don't do
any redistribution. Most of the projects are distributed under open source
licenses which permit redistribution with and without modifications anyway. So
I believe this is within the terms of the licenses.

